
PureState.js, the stupidiest state management library that works - LightMachine
https://github.com/maiavictor/purestate
======
LightMachine
I wrote this after trying to find something to keep state in check for React
applications and noticing a lot of over engineering and a lot of
misunderstandings about FP even from libs that claimed to do it. I hope this
isn't too stupid for this (site), but I really think we should write less code
and think a little bit about the problems we are actually trying to solve.

